# Found glove at Loveland



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I found a glove at loveland yesterday, just down from the tunnel. I know what you are thinking, "it's a glove dude" But if this was your glove, you know what kind it is and I am sure you want it back. All you sick BC guys gals ask your friends, I would like to return it.


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

bobbuilds said:


> I found a glove at loveland yesterday, just down from the tunnel. I know what you are thinking, "it's a glove dude" But if this was your glove, you know what kind it is and I am sure you want it back. All you sick BC guys gals ask your friends, I would like to return it.


If I lost a glove at Loveland, the first and probably only place I'd look is at their lost & found. Why didn't you just leave it there? That seems a lot more logical than picking it up & posting it on a (mostly) kayaking forum. My 2C.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

scottw said:


> If I lost a glove at Loveland, the first and probably only place I'd look is at their lost & found. Why didn't you just leave it there? That seems a lot more logical than picking it up & posting it on a (mostly) kayaking forum. My 2C.


Bob seems to indicate that it was found in the back country, not at the ski area.

My 2C


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

Thought Bob was referring to the tunnel under I-70 at Loveland Ski Resort. If that's not the case, my bad.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

one cold hand?

Non sequitur, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

tunnel at I-70, sorry.


----------

